# 7 days only to quit smoke



## chary (May 3, 2006)

"CIGARETTE SMOKING IS DANGEROUS TO YOUR HEALTH" 

We know already that smoking habit is bad to our health right? So why we continue that habit in spite we know the bad effect? NosmoQ is the best solution to quit smoking within 7 days.... For more information to our product just simply click this link ******you can directly order in our site...

Or if you have more questions regarding our product just mail me at ******
Call: BR-549 
Our Address in Japan is: 


What you are waiting for ORDER NOW!!!


----------



## Hick (May 3, 2006)

hey chary...Marpassion usually likes advertisers to compensate the site for add space.
Thank you.


----------



## Mutt (May 3, 2006)

Closed thread.


----------

